# A Few Questions



## franelkin (Apr 26, 2006)

We just had our first outing with our new 31RQS and noticed a few things and was wondering if anyone could shed some light on them.
First, we pulled the plastic off from our carpet, and now we have a bad (nose burning) smell in the TT, Whats this from?
Second, The hot water heater, (on DSI) keeps going to fault, it lights for about a second and then goes out, is it air in the fuel lines or should i call my dealer?
Third, the air conditioning seems to continue to run and not cool very well, also in the shroud there is a blinking red light, nothing mentioned about it in the owners manual, someone help me.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

that 'smell' is very common in new TT. previous posts talked about 'outgasing' from the wood/glue, etc. just air it out real well and it goes away. it gets worse in the heat. after a couple of times airing ours out, it resolved, though got a hint of it again this spring when we took the TT out of storage.

scott


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

franelkin

Welcome to the site!

That 'nose burning' smell is common 'new camper smell'. It comes from the chemicals and glue used during the manufacturing process. Air it out well. It will dissipate over time

As for the Water heater, lite the burners on the stove. this should help flush out any air.

A/C - Make sure you stand under the a/c when you use the remote. It will 'beep' as you change mode, temp etc.

One member has had to 'reset' their a/c unit - Dis connect the shore power, then the battery, then re-connect everything. this may help.

Don't worry many others will chime in very soon.

Happy Outbacking

Humpty


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well first off the smell is from all the chemicals from the building factor
It will go away open the windows and run the fan to circulate the air

As for the hot water heater purge the system by







the stove
Also check the fir tube for spiders they like to build nest in there.

And the A/C make sure the nuts under the face plate aren't loose
I believe the rubber gasket should be 60% compressed 
And check to see that the temperature probe is in the right place and don't fall out of the fins
Just a Thought

Don


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I've noticed the red light blinking in the AC at night also, but the AC is still working ok. I did put in new batteries in the AC remote as the ones that came with the RV was mostly dead. Now I can change the temp from anywhere in the camper. Listen for the beep of the unit to comfirm that it got the command. Can also try the Emergency Cool button on the AC unit itself and see if it will cool then. I think it sets the AC to 74 F. or so.

Good luck with the new camper. I have a short list of little things to get taken care of at the dealer, but most are minor. If you can't get the AC to cool, I wouldn't hesitate to take it back for a check up while still under warrenty.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

As the others have said, the smell will go away. Get yourself some Maxxair vent covers and leave your vents open. Open the windows and door when you can to help.

The red blinking light means there is power to the circuit board in the A/C. It should be on and blinking.

Purge the air in the propane lines by lighting the stove burners and running for a bit.

You may want to check the posts about the A/C air blowing into the ceiling and check to see if you have that also.

You may simply have the remote too far away from the unit, and it isn't changing the temp when you think you are.

STeve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think you have the answers you need...so I'll just welcome you to the site. Hope to see you around here a lot.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like Jim said, I'll just say welcome, and congrats on the new 31RQS. Please get back to us with what worked and what didn't on the fixes posted here.

Tim


----------

